# Braking System Problem



## 91HB (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey guys,
So I've ran into a problem that I can't seem to understand, and although I've found similar issues on here, none of them cover or explain my dilemma. On my 91 HB, I recently replaced the master cylinder, and the front right brake caliper. I've done this before when I replaced tha booster and tha front left caliper; however, this time things didn't go as smoothly. My issue is that I am getting fluid to tha front right caliper,but it is not applying very much stopping force,and my brake pedal still goes to tha floor. I've tried bleeding and pumping,bleeding and pumping,bleeding and pumping,and to no avail. I benched tha master before I put it in,and I have no visible leaks. What can be causing my soft pedal?? Where else can there be air?? Any help would be greatly appreciated being that I'll need ta drive her to work tomorrow night, and brakes would be nice to have! lol Thanks again for any help, and feel free to ask any questions that might help you help me.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

You bled ALL 4 brakes, or just the one?
Air in any of the brake lines will cause the whole system to go to crap.
And post your bleeding procedure. A lot of people think they're doing it right, but aren't...


----------



## 91HB (Aug 21, 2008)

I bled both front calipers.There are no brakes in tha rear.As far as procedures go...I had someone pump tha brakes a good 5-8 times and then held tha pedal to tha floor.While they did that,I loosed tha bleeder screw ta allow tha air to escape out of tha lines. Then I tightened tha screw and repeated. Am I doin it right?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

you have a mal adjusted brake pedal rod..

you can do it from inside by removeing the four bolts that hold the mc to the firewall and then remove the swing pin to the pedal . the spin the adjust to give the pedal a longer throw... that is adjust it out away from the mc...


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

5-8 times is too many. Causes air in the brake lines to froth up thereby mixing the air back into the brake fluid. One, two, maybe at the outside 3 SLOW pumps...that's it...no more.
What is "tha"?


----------



## 91HB (Aug 21, 2008)

So adjust tha brake pedal,and do 2-3 slow pumps.Got it...and tha is tha way my phone writes th* with an e.It wont let me type it tha right way without having to type it manually,goin back,deleting a, type e,backspace e it into th,and then ignore tha spell check. Idk,my phones tha next to be fixed...


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

u did not bleed it incorrectly .. it is the brake pedal adjustment that is not plunging far enough..


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Since you replaced the master cylinder, all four calipers need to be bled.
Bleed the brake hydraulic system air bleeder valves in the following order:
Right rear brake → Left front brake → Left rear brake → Right front brake


----------



## 91HB (Aug 21, 2008)

Well I adjusted tha rod nut,and bled tha brakes again ( btw rogoman,I have no back brakes,I removed them a while back,but I did follow your order). I saw a little improvement,but still not enough,so I took tha whole.system apart and installed again paying close attention to each element.Well,now she stops like she shoild.I dont know what I missed,if it was just tha combination of everything,or what,but shes good now.Thanks for all your help,its greatly appreciated
.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

cheese and crackers...


----------



## ivegotahardbody (Mar 12, 2012)

alot of times when installing a caliper there will still be air trapped in the caliper by clinging on to the rough inside walls left behind from the casting. to eliminate this in the future tap on the caliper with a hammer, but dont beat it up.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

question..... why would you remove the back brakes?


----------

